# a few more pictures



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

messin with a photo of Jax

















Then some random pics. I'll get better ones as time goes on here. Besides being funny to watch and such nice pets, it is nice to have something around that likes to eat weeds so much! All the weeds from the gardens and around the barnyard get thrown in the goat pens and disappear. 










































































































Thanks for looking! I am headed to my south pasture to do some fencing here in a bit....might take the goats with to eat and play....that might be interesting and make some photo shots.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The 5th photo from the bottom is my absolute fav! Looks like it would make a lovely goat calendar photo!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Aww...very cute!


Thanks! 



toth boer goats said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Thanks! 



Dayna said:


> The 5th photo from the bottom is my absolute fav! Looks like it would make a lovely goat calendar photo!


Thanks!  I took about 10 pictures of her eating on that weed there and that was the only pic that wasn't blurry as heck.....HOLD STILL GOATIES!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Awwww!

*WANT.* All of 'em, pudgy little cattledog included. :wink:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Great Pictures!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> :wink: :thumbup:


 



LJH said:


> Awwww!
> 
> *WANT.* All of 'em, pudgy little cattledog included. :wink:


Thanks!  "pudgy little cattledog"....lol....that's just extra fur  no, it's pudge! I have 5 heelers, wrestling her is like wrestling a little bear, where as the others don't have much to them.



Bambi said:


> Great Pictures!


Thanks! 



Lost Prairie said:


> Very cute!


Thanks! 

side note: I may have to let myself go a little so I am not so desirable to my buck anymore....haha  ....he tries to hump my leg now if I stand in one spot too long...lol...gotta work on that.  Far cry from him almost hurting himself being scared of me just giving him fresh water! No need for a leash anymore now either while I am messing with him in the wide open spaces. Got him tame, now I guess I'll start halter breaking a heifer I weaned early, and am going to keep, for my next gentle'n down project???

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

They are so cute!!! :slapfloor: Are they related or are the parents different? I love the way you feed them, wish I could do that. I have 4 (all abandoned bottle fed) and they spend a lot of time chasing each other away from the food. No sharing in my herd. I have one doeling and then everyone else is 2 months apart (Feb., April., June births). I have 3 different feeding stations or else half the herd would not get any pellets. :hair: Hopefully as they grow up this problem will disappear.

I can relate to your buck problem. My April buck is very ready to be a daddy and though he hasn't tried humping me yet, he tries daily the two does who are not interested. Sometimes we get in the way of a frisky buck and an aggravated doe and that is not fun.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Texas.girl said:


> They are so cute!!! :slapfloor: Are they related or are the parents different? I love the way you feed them, wish I could do that. I have 4 (all abandoned bottle fed) and they spend a lot of time chasing each other away from the food. No sharing in my herd. I have one doeling and then everyone else is 2 months apart (Feb., April., June births). I have 3 different feeding stations or else half the herd would not get any pellets. :hair: Hopefully as they grow up this problem will disappear.
> 
> I can relate to your buck problem. My April buck is very ready to be a daddy and though he hasn't tried humping me yet, he tries daily the two does who are not interested. Sometimes we get in the way of a frisky buck and an aggravated doe and that is not fun.


Thanks!  I got my four goats from two different places, but going by what the owners say....none are related in any way.

My black doe, Gracie, and my buck, Jax came from the same place....were 2 months old and still on their moms.

Two days later I got the other two. The brown doe, Sage, was a month old and the grey doe, Tinker, was two days old.....I bottle fed both of them for a couple months.

I didn't realize how sick Jax and Gracie were.....lice, worms, snotty noses, coughs, etc. When Gracie was all healthy again, I put her with the bottle babies. The younger Sage beat the tar out of Gracie everyday.....lol....that has quit, but Sage is the boss.

Gracie doesn't really care about much and neither does Tinker...Sage is the only one that wants things a certain way, so they all get along pretty good and eat together real well. Most of the time I still feed them in two spots, but they usually eat together running back and forth thinking one is getting something better than the others....lol.

Yeah, I mis-read the first two days of goat hugs Jax was giving me, because on the third he starting the humping part...lol...just jokin....that's what happened, but I figured that's why he was huggin' me while I sat with him spending time with him. Yes, he is ready to be a daddy also! He paws me when I quit petting him just like I have had dogs do....the doe's started doing it to a little too. I suppose a lot of goats do that???

Jax just runs around free while I am out there now. He gets to running around and doing hot laps around my stock trailer, then starts bouncing on all fours like a mule deer...I just roll!!! 

I can't wait to get more!....especially have my own little babies!....might have to keep all of them from the first few batches..


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Goats helped me build Bacon a new pen...I have been moving him from garden to garden, letting him till them up and eat what is left....it's working real well....good help is nice also.









I bought him for future freezer meat, but......stay tuned for 1600 lb pet pigs pics...lol....man, is he fun to have! He was wild as heck at first until I started giving him warm milk in a bowl...then he thought I was alright and now we are pretty tight...lol. 









New temporary pen for the girls. I have a big barn they can stay in this winter. I'm going to build them their own barn here and build really neat stuff to climb on and give them some acres of pasture. I'd love to make some rock type walls like you see in zoos for them...like in the bear and tiger enclosures....I think that would be neat and am going to look into that!

















...then various pics of them in their pens and running free. I had to go get some wire I had rolled up out in a pasture one day, I just walked and took the girl goats with. We stopped for a snack along the way. ....it was funny. .....oh, I love it when they raise up on their hind legs and Bighorn sheep it up....lol. Right now they don't even really hit the other goat....just mess around. That usually comes with running and bucking all over and jumping off everything....I just roll....lol.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

My blog got removed last night by blogger....I didn't know what I did???? Well, looked into it more this morning and they thought I was blogger spam because I was blogging so much....lol. Hey, I have a ton of pics to catch up on there...lol. Anyway, I think I have it back up....I don't think anybody has looked at it????....is there anyway someone can tell me if what I am putting together on there is neat in the slightest or should I just keep that stuff to myself? ....I have hundreds and hundreds of pics. I don't know much about photography, but learned how to turn a camera on a couple years ago and keep it around my neck 24/7 while building my ranch, pointing and clicking. 
The blog shows what I see. I swear it isn't spam...lol!!!! www.lifeonmyranch.blogspot.com

Thanks


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

What adorable, happy little goaties!!!
I know what you mean about "Bighorn sheep it up" LOL. My two boys, Pan and Sprite like to do that too and it's just so cute I can barely stand it.
Yesterday Sprite was so full of it that he was running laps between Pan and myself and his doe Summer. At the end of each lap he'd rear up and pronk all over the place, then he'd dash back at top speed. Then he'd run back to me and push against my knee, panting like a golden retreiver after running a marathon LOL. 
Pan thought he was just being silly, expending all that energy when he could just stand next to me and get all the scratches he wanted.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

*Zarafia*

mer...did you get my email or PM? ( sorry about contacting on the thread..but i know for sure she will see this)
And I LOVE YOUR RANCH!! and all of your animals are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

fd123 said:


> mer...did you get my email or PM? ( sorry about contacting on the thread..but i know for sure she will see this)
> And I LOVE YOUR RANCH!! and all of your animals are BEAUTIFUL!!


I sure did and I totally forgot with all the goings on here yesterday! I'll PM you now .


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Id love to get some of those huge boulders for my goats to play on! It would also be a huge help keeping their hooves trimmed! I did find some for sale in my area...and..MAN ARE THEY PROUD OF THOSE BIG OLE ROCKS AROUND HERE!! All i can do is hope for a meteorite to land here, because i dang sure aint paying what these folks around here are asking for them! LOL...


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Zarafia said:


> What adorable, happy little goaties!!!
> I know what you mean about "Bighorn sheep it up" LOL. My two boys, Pan and Sprite like to do that too and it's just so cute I can barely stand it.
> Yesterday Sprite was so full of it that he was running laps between Pan and myself and his doe Summer. At the end of each lap he'd rear up and pronk all over the place, then he'd dash back at top speed. Then he'd run back to me and push against my knee, panting like a golden retreiver after running a marathon LOL.
> Pan thought he was just being silly, expending all that energy when he could just stand next to me and get all the scratches he wanted.


Thank you! Aren't goats a hoot! I appreciate the story! Yep, it's crazy to me how much they act like dogs....and bighorn sheep...lol....and deer, and cats, and.... Sounds like your goats are healthy and sassy!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

fd123 said:


> mer...did you get my email or PM? ( sorry about contacting on the thread..but i know for sure she will see this)
> And I LOVE YOUR RANCH!! and all of your animals are BEAUTIFUL!!


THIS THREAD IS FOR MY PICS AND MY PICS ONLY....NO CONTACTING!!!!....lol...I was barely able to type that...lol...no worries! Glad you guys were able to make a connection! I don't care what goes on in here!...within reason I guess.

Thanks for looking at my ranch and animals!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

fd123 said:


> Id love to get some of those huge boulders for my goats to play on! It would also be a huge help keeping their hooves trimmed! I did find some for sale in my area...and..MAN ARE THEY PROUD OF THOSE BIG OLE ROCKS AROUND HERE!! All i can do is hope for a meteorite to land here, because i dang sure aint paying what these folks around here are asking for them! LOL...


"hope for a meteorite to land"....lol. Ah, I bet those huge boulders are high.....those would be really neat though! I have some baby boulders that the person that lived here before me put along the driveway....but, yeah, need bigger ones!

I'm going to build the goats an elaborate rock gym(s) somehow!

I'd like to do something like this....(with lots of ledges)





I'm going to have $100 in goats and $4,000,000 in goat enclosures...lol. Nah, it's design on a dime...or less than a dime really...around here!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Loved all the pictures of your goaty's and your working dog,, very pretty...


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

jberter said:


> Loved all the pictures of your goaty's and your working dog,, very pretty...


Thank you!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Dark, cloudy, rainy all day, then this right before dark. I didn't capture it very well, but it was neat! I wish the cattle panels weren't there.


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

hlala:You have some truly beautiful photos of your goaties!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

erisfae said:


> hlala:You have some truly beautiful photos of your goaties!


Thanks!

I have been adding new pics to my blog every few posts of the goaties. I'd love to keep posting them on here, but don't want everyone to go...Oh no, not him again....lol.

Thanks again for looking everyone!


----------

